# NGD: My new acoustic all the way from Ireland!



## DC23 (Feb 13, 2013)

This came in the mail to me. Thought I would share it with you guys!! 

I decided to go this route as I just moved recently to southern Alberta and it is super dry and the humidity variations are crazy. I wanted something relatively hassle free and have never actually bought an acoustic before!
 
May I present, my Emerald X20os carbon fibre acoustic guitar!!


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 14, 2013)

Freaky lookin', but I like it.

Curious as to how it sounds.


----------



## DC23 (Feb 14, 2013)

I would say its not as warm sounding as a wood guitar, but is surprisingly warm. The notes are very well balanced, almost a muted tone to them, not harsh.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 14, 2013)

Congratulations on an awesome guitar. An Emerald is very high on my GAS list. They are actually very close to where I live, but I haven't gotten around to taking a tour yet.

A 7 string, possibly fanned X10 is in my future.


----------



## Suho (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, and those are way more affordable than I would have thought. They make seven string guitars, too!


----------



## DC23 (Feb 15, 2013)

It is a great guitar. I am digging it more and more each time I pick it up! I would have loved a seven string fanned fret but I figured I would just dip my toe in the water right now and see how I like it in general!

They are very affordable! The price on the website even includes international shipping! It was very fast, took about 9 days total for it to get from Ireland to my door in southern Alberta!

I actually had never even played one before (or seen one in person!) but I had my dad check one out at a Dublin Guitar shoppe so I only had basic secondhand accounts! If you ever see one, don't discount them. Although the shape may be a little unconventional, it is super comfortable and sound projection is great!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice man, I have a X7-OS and while its awesome, I can't wait to upgrade to the X20-OS.. Im actually looking to sell it if any canadians are interested, PM me. About $700 is what im after.

Amazing acoustics though, and what Alistar can do for you is amazing. Currently deciding if I should go 6 string or 7 string with my X20-OS.. but I think keeping it 6 string is smarter kinda, who knows..

How much did you pay for customs fees?? I didnt know that price on the site included shipping, you mean the $1499 or so??


----------

